# Hello, I'm new *



## Jill31 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello, I'm just going to introduce myself to get started on this website which seems very imformative and supportive.  I'm Jill a 31 year old teacher from the North West of England.  My husband and I have been trying to conceive for two years and at the beginning of 2007 saw the gp who gave us both blood tests and my fella did his sperm sample which came back normal.  We were advised to carry on trying naturally. Last month I ended up in tears in the doctors office because I am really worried it is never going to happen.  The doctor then referred me to the fertility clinic.  Luckily I was offered my first appointment the very next week where I went to fill in lots of forms and have a chat with the doctor.   The doctor requested a blood test to check for immunity to Rubella and that I'm ovulating.  I dont think there is a problem with me ovulating if I'm going by the kits or my temperature charts, but the nurse explained it could be a possibility.  I'm also going for a HSG dye test after my next period (a little scared about this, I've heard its painful!).  Then my next appointment with the clinic wont be until mid January.  Thanks for reading, I'm feeling positive at the moment because at least I feel that the ball is rolling on investigations, although I'm sure its the start of a roller coaster ride!


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Jill,

Just wanted to say welcome to FF. Really hope you'll find it informative and supportive. 
Which clinic are you being referred to? I'm also in the North West, at Liverpool Women's Hosp. I'm a teacher too! You'll find lots of women on here that you'll have things in common with, I'm sure!

Wishing you good luck with everything!
H x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## lindz-lou (Jun 5, 2007)

HI Jill ,

wanted to welcome you to FF you will find no end of support and friendship here x good luck ith your very own rollecoaster ride x x 

Lindsey


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Jill  

Wanted to say a big welcome to FF.  This is a great place for loads of information and support.  There is always someone around who will be able to help you along  

One of the moderators will be along soon to give you some great links to help you around the boards.

It seems like you are well on the way to getting a positive move towards treatment.  I had an HSG and didn't find it painful at all.  It was a little uncomfy but definately not painful.....and I am a proper wimp so must have been ok  

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck on your journey.  Looking forward to seeing you around on the boards.

Love

Jo xxxxx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Jill
Welcome to FF I'm a teacher as well. I had a dye test done earlier this year. It's probably just a bit worse than a smear. My cervix kept moving which didn't help. It was a bit painful but only for a moment when they put the dye through.
Good Luck and don't give up
  
Love Bev xxx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Jill

I've had one too - good luck, have a nice warm bath afterwards.
R
x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Jill,

Welcome to FF, this site is fantastic for support and information and friendship  

Nikki


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Jill, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Sorry it seems to be takign you so long to conceive. Although ovualtion tests / signs might be there you can have all that and not ovulate still so the blood test to check will be very useful. Please try not to worry about the HSG. I have had one and, well, i would not describe it as the most pleasent experience I've had but, if you take a couple of painkillers beforehand and rest up afterwards it's not so bad. The good news is, you get the results straight away.

I am going to leave you a few links to parts of the boards I think you will find useful:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

You can "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people from the same clinic as you.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every week (see link for times / dates), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Looking forward to hearing about your next appointment.

C~x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome to FF Jill!!!!

I had a HSG in 2004 and it wasnt painfull. All I felt was like a mild period pain. So nothing to worry about. Good luck for January that will come round very quick. Cant believe its nearly christmas!!

Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Jill31* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## sammy s (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi there Jill
A big welcome to you.
Wishing you all the best on your journey. HSG is not so bad. It was a bit painfull

for me, like bad period but lasted only 10 secs I reckon. Im sure you will be fine


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Jill

Welcome to FF, I am sure you will start to feel at home in no time at all.  Be warned it can be addictive  

Wishing you all the luck in the world 

x x x


----------



## Jill31 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thankyou to everyone who has reponded to my post!  I'm really touched and am finding this site very useful.  Have only just managed to check all the messages as busy with my half term holiday.  Only 3 days to HSG and now feel a lot better about it.  I'm taking my mam as DH has to take my poor dog to the vet for a bi opsy Friday (poorly eye).  Anyway, looking forward to chatting more on the boards!

Lots of love and best wishes to all, Jill


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Enjoy your half term Jill! Catch up on some sleep wjile you can! 

H x


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Jill,

  Just like to say hello and welcome to fertility friends!


                    Strawberries x


----------



## ozzylisa (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi Jill

Only a quickie I have recently had the dye test which I think will be the same one that you may need, just to put your mind at ease they advise you to take 2 Ibuorfen before the test, I forgot and I could feel a slight cramp in my stomach so make sure you take these prior to the test.  It didn't hurt at all it was a bit uncomfortable and embarrassing but I have regular smears and it was just like a smear but takes a bit longer, the nurses where lovely and there should be 2 of them. I went on my own but they ask you to arrange for someone to pick you up afterwards so you cant drive.
I hope it goes OK if you do have one


----------

